# Does ANY pet insurance cover LP surgery?



## Jack (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone know of any pet insurance that covers Luxating Patella surgery? I think it may be something down the road that may hae to be addressed and want to know if anyone knows what inurance will cover it? Thanks


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jack_@May 3 2005, 07:41 PM
> *Does anyone know of any pet insurance that covers Luxating Patella surgery?  I think it may be something down the road that may hae to be addressed and want to know if anyone knows what inurance will cover it?  Thanks
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59516*


[/QUOTE]

Supposedly PetCare may cover it but I think when it comes down to it, they will probably use "pre-existing" condition clause or genetic problems cause. Also, I would bet even if the insurance claims they may cover it, in the end they may not. If you have time, you are probably better off saving money for the surgery than counting on insurance to cover it. Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I investigated pet insurance and discovered that most won't cover anything they consider genetic which is what luxating patellas would fall under. I have also heard from many people that if a dog does develop a medical issue, they cancel your policy. At this point in time, unless improvements in pet health insurance are made, it's generally thought to be more cost effective to start a little account and put money away every month instead of wasting it on pet insurance.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I have to agree with Marj on this one. We have a specific account for Sisse as she was from a Hobby Breeder. As Marj has mentioned, these poorly bred pups are "genetic timebombs". She may very well remain healthy for the rest of her life, but we're not taking any chances!! Even though both her parents are "Registered AKC" that really doesn't mean a darn thing....we too looked at all types of pet insurance and found that there were as many "loop holes" as there were pros for the programs. Find a good Vet, build a good raport with them and some will allow you to make payments on very expensive surgeries.


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 4 2005, 10:19 AM
> *I have to agree with Marj on this one.  We have a specific account for Sisse as she was from a Hobby Breeder.  As Marj has mentioned, these poorly bred pups are "genetic timebombs".  She may very well remain healthy for the rest of her life, but we're not taking any chances!!  Even though both her parents are "Registered AKC" that really doesn't mean a darn thing....we too looked at all types of pet insurance and found that there were as many "loop holes" as there were pros for the programs.  Find a good Vet, build a good raport with them and some will allow you to make payments on very expensive surgeries.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59629*


[/QUOTE]

My Jimmi recently had LP surgery on her left rear leg. She is recovering nicely and I had pet insurance with a company recommended through Petco. I filed a claim with them for the surgery as my vet did it for a very reasonable price of $675.00 complete. 

Just yesterday, I received a letter from my pet insurance stating that this was not covered as it was genetic. Needless to say, I cancelled the insurance as Jimmi has Grade 1 in her other leg and I feel it is a waste of money to continue paying on something they won't cover. When the time comes for her other leg to be repaired, they won't cover it. 


Jimmi is only 10 months old. I am very hesitant of any pet insurance right now and I'm stashing away $$ for the next "leg" of Jimmi's journey. I also agree that you should find a good vet, build a rapport and make payments. This is my second experience with pet insurance and so far none have been worth the money I have paid into them.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

I also had pet insurance that would not cover any service ,they said it was pre existing. I canceled the insurance and payed for everything myself.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have had petshealth care plan since maxi was 10 weeks old
just recently i have noticed that they have been very shady and my vet also posted a post in his office that if anyone has this to drop it because he has been having issues with them and what they cover
just for an example about a month or 2 ago maxi had a what i deem stomach ache 
he caught it from his best furbaby buddy diggy who had a stomach ache also 
l i took maxi in and they gave him stomach ache pills and tested his stool and he was basically fine it would be equvilant to us having a stomach virus in any event when i put in for the claim they sent me a denial saying it was pre existing i was like what !! because i once brought him in for a stomach ache 6 months prior i was really annoyed i mean i pay 32.00 a month for the policy and its like
a scam i am waiting for this past claim i put in to get denied and than im going to go after them and drop the coverage and find another one
so stay away from this company


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A co-worker with many pets has an account set up with her vet. It works sort of like those flexible spending accounts some companies offer. She send them a set amount every month so she always has a positive balance there in case of unexpected vet bills. 

I think most people who have had pet insurance have not felt it to be worthwhile. Whether you do set up an account with your vet or a special bank account, I think you're probably best putting what ever your insurance premium would be there.


----------

